# I-Frame (automatisch anpassen ?)



## zASH (20. Juni 2002)

Hoi,
beisse mir schon seit längerer Zeit an nem
Problem die Zähne aus. Ist es irgendwie möglich
das sich nen *I-Frame* automatisch an die Grösse des
Inhalts anpasst ?.  Bislang muß ich meinen I-Frame von 
anfang an so gross definieren, dass auch ja alles angezeigt wird, 
wenn der inhalt dementsprechend grösser werden sollte.
Irgendne Idee ? <g>
Danke schoneinmal vorweg.


----------



## Flex (20. Juni 2002)

Einfach bei den WIDTH und HEIGHT Angaben % Angaben machen, dann passt sich das immer der Gesamtgröße an...


----------



## zASH (20. Juni 2002)

Schon gemacht, soweit war ich auch. Nur passt sich dann der I-Frame der Umgebung an. Nicht dem Inhalt im Frame. Der Frame wird so nicht automatisch grösser sobald der Inhalt mehr wird. Und genau das möchte ich ja gern


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Und wenn man einfach die Höhenangaben für den Frame weglässt? dann passt sich doch der Inhalt an, oder? Habe leider schon lange nicht mehr mit Frames gearbeitet, mein aber sowas in Erinnerung zu haben...

Gruß
Flo


----------



## zASH (20. Juni 2002)

Hmmmm.. neee  bleibt nur noch nen kleines Quadrat. Wird also kleiner.


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

hmm, dann habe ich auch keine Ahnung...


----------



## zASH (20. Juni 2002)

Menno, irgendwer muß mir doch helfen können. Will ja 
nur mein CGI-Script dynamisch einbinden. SSI will auch nicht funzen.
PHP istn bissel aufwändig. hmmmm... irgendwer ne idee ? da liegt das newsscript. bisher im Mega I-Frame... und das nervt. Wills halt dynamisch.


----------



## LiteON (19. Juli 2002)

Das würd ich auch sehr gern wissen wie das funkt...wenn jemand was weiß BIIIIIITTE posten 

cu LiteON


----------



## Mr.Fies (23. Juli 2002)

Das Problem hatte ich früher auch. Daher bin ich auf php umgestiegen um die Website dynamisch zu machen. Einen anderen Weg kenne ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## stringtable (23. Juli 2002)

mönsch immer dieser eklige i-frame ... normale frames sind doch irgendwie besser.. da geht das an und für sich auch mit der dynamic.... 

einfach entsprechende framesets definieren und verschachteln nach bedarf und dann einen bereich schaffen der sich im rahmen der möglichkeiten vergrößern und verkleinern kann... 

sieht zwar erst mal komplizierter aus...ist es aber unterm strich nicht.... 

weil du halt einfach mehr damit machen kannst find ich...


----------

